# Taz and Napoleon...again



## Taz' Mom (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is another series of dog/cat photos. These were taken about 8 months after the first series of photos. Taz is 11 months old and Napoleon is about 4.

They really are the best of friends.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

If only we humans could accept one another's differences as well as our furbaby friends do.........


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics! Judy I agree!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I wish my dear MeMe would be a bit nicer to my cat. She thinks he's a Havanese and doesn't understand why he doesn't want to play RLH.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, how sweet... I bet they are fun to watch.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What wonderful pics!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How sweet...these pictures just melt my heart!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Aaaaaawwwww! I love the picture of them on the sofa top together!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

awwwh they seem to be like very good friends


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

These pictures bring back memories of our cats, since passed on. When Rico was a puppy his best friend was our 14 year old cat, Boney. Of course, Boney could take him or leave him; you know how cats are. But Rico just loved to be with Boney. We all miss those kitties.


----------

